# Help me decide



## mabella (Aug 6, 2009)

I have to decide between a 2008 TCR Advanced 2 for 1900.00 (Giant test ride biek in impeccable condition from the dealer) or a 2009 TCR advanced 2 for $2400.
As best I can tell the 2008 has better components across the board.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

mabella said:


> I have to decide between a 2008 TCR Advanced 2 for 1900.00 (Giant test ride biek in impeccable condition from the dealer) or a 2009 TCR advanced 2 for $2400.
> As best I can tell the 2008 has better components across the board.


For me it's a no brainer--take the 09 TCR. Both bikes you mentioned are Ultegra, except the 08 is Ultegra SL. The difference b/t the two groups is minimal, and besides, the most important distinction is that the 09 TCR has a completely different frame, which probably won't change for a few years. The 08 frame is essentially the same frame they have been using since 04-05. The 09 frame is world's apart from the previous generation. The 08 paint scheme also looks dated, but that's a personal choice.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

'09. What he ^ said.


----------



## mabella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. I purchased a 2010 for $2399


----------

